# Spyderco Karahawk



## Oni_Kadaki (May 6, 2018)

I recently was very impressed when I got a chance to try out an Emerson Combat Karambit, and started researching various karambits. The Spyderco Karahawk is also very appealing, but there's not as much about it. Do any of you have experience with the Karahawk?


----------



## CB Jones (May 6, 2018)

Oni_Kadaki said:


> Do any of you have experience with the Karahawk?



No but now I wish I had named my son that.

Spyderco Karahawk Jones.....just has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (May 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> No but now I wish I had named my son that.
> 
> Spyderco Karahawk Jones.....just has a nice ring to it.



If I had a wife/girlfriend, I'm sure she'd be very angry with you for planting that seed in my head.


----------



## Ryan_ (May 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> No but now I wish I had named my son that.
> 
> Spyderco Karahawk Jones.....just has a nice ring to it.


*notes for potential future son name*


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2018)

I have a clone. Seems alright for what it is.

Karambits are trick knives. They are designed to do a lot of cool stuff that a knife doesn't need to do like trapping and locks.

At the cost of doing stuff a knife is supposed to do. Like having a blade you could cut cheese with or not having a big pointless ring on the handle soaking up real estate.

Otherwise yeah? It is an OK knife. 

I mean it is purely defensive so at most I have pulled it out of my pocket and waved it at a bit of air. Which it performs almost as well as a normal shaped knife.


----------



## drop bear (May 6, 2018)

Size comparison to the fin wolf which is a cheapie knife.


----------



## CB Jones (May 6, 2018)

drop bear said:


> View attachment 21437 Size comparison to the fin wolf which is a cheapie knife.



You know all I buy now are $9.95 -$19.95 because anything more and I am sure to lose it or chip the blade.  I buy cheapo blades that can be easily replaced.


Example:  Upon graduating the Academy, I was given a Smith and Wesson knife with the Agency Name etched on one side of the blade and my name and graduation date on the other.....3 weeks later....dropped it in the river while fishing.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (May 6, 2018)

CB Jones said:


> You know all I buy now are $9.95 -$19.95 because anything more and I am sure to lose it or chip the blade.  I buy cheapo blades that can be easily replaced.
> 
> 
> Example:  Upon graduating the Academy, I was given a Smith and Wesson knife with the Agency Name etched on one side of the blade and my name and graduation date on the other.....3 weeks later....dropped it in the river while fishing.



That's what you get for going into the outdoors when you should have been drooling in front of the computer.


----------

